# gute pc spiele der letzten jahre.



## Indiziert_Zero (17. Juli 2014)

nabend leute da ich mir demnächst einen pc hole und vorher immer Konsole gehabt hab wollte ich fragen ob ihr ein paar gute horrorspiele kennt..

und zwar in die richtung von metro last night,the last of us,silent hill,dead space 1 und 2, fear und mass effect...paar gute rollenspiele wie skyrim dürfens auch sein 

horror scifi shooter sind auch gut.

will mir wohl als erstes stalker holen das aber auch schon zehn jahre alt oder so glaub ich ...^^

gruss indi


----------



## Shona (17. Juli 2014)

Rollenspiele wäre dann wohl Witcher 1+2 und das kommende Witcher 3

Dann hätten wir Metro 2033 Redux das im August kommt (Neuauflage mit der Engine von Metro Last Light) 

Bioshock Infinite wäre noch zu erwähnen,  genauso wie die Batman Reihe. 

Falls du Point &  Click spielen würdest wäre dann die Deponia Triologie etwas,  genauso wie Baphomets Fluch 5


----------



## oldsql.Triso (17. Juli 2014)

Batman-Reihe
Bioshock-Reihe
Spec Ops the line
Borderlands 1 und 2
Amnesia
Max Payne 3
Dishonored
Fear-Reihe außer 3, der ist wirklich schlecht
L.A. Noire
Hitman-Reihe

... wenn du das und The Witcher durch hast, kannst dich nochmal melden


----------



## Cinnayum (17. Juli 2014)

Metro find ich ziemliche Grütze. Aber jedem das Seine.

Viel gelobt wird *Bioshock*. Wobei der aktuelle Teil schon ziemlich DLC-verseucht ist. Den sollte man sich als GOTY-Edition holen, sonst fehlt die Hälfte.

Die *Batman*-Prügelspiele sollen wohl ordentlich fetzen, wenn man ein Gamepad hat. Da leistet sich auch kein Teil grobe Schwächen, auch wenn in Gotham City komischerweise nur Halunken wohnen und keine normalen Bürger  .

Wenns ein Crossover sein darf: Probier dich an *Borderlands *1 + 2. Es hat ein bisschen gedauert bis ich mit dem ersten Teil warm geworden bin, aber ich halte die Serie für den besten Fun-Shooter der letzten Jahre. (mit motivierender "Knarren"-Itemsuche und sehr feinsinnigem Humor.) Im DLC "Tiny Tinas Assault on Dragons Keep" lag ich fast unter dem Tisch. Geht in Richtung Big Bang Theory, was die Pointen angeht.
Noch einen drauf setzt *Saints Row*: III und IV. Sehr grober Humor und total irrsinnige Missionen.

Third Person wäre *Tomb Raider 2013* sehr lohnenswert. Einer der wenigen Titel, die ich fast sofort nach dem Kauf sofort und fast am Stück durchgespielt habe. Tolle Grafik und eine erstklassige Steuerung. Die schlägt alle anderen Konsolenumsetzungen. Kein nicht nachvollziehbares Festhaken an Objekten oder umständliche Menüs.

Falls dir irgendwie der Sinn nach Online-"Wettbewerb" steht, oder du dich einfach nur gerne ärgerst: Versuch mal *DOTA 2* oder *LoL*.
Das sind die mit großem großem Abstand am meisten gespielten Spiele derzeit.
Vom Umsatz her hat LoL sogar WoW eingeholt. Beide Titel verkörpern die einzigen gelungenen und fairen F2P-Modelle auf dem Markt.
Aber hier braucht man wochenlange Eingewöhnungszeit bevor man einigermaßen vorne mitmischen kann. Davor gibts nur auf die 12.

*Crysis 3* macht einen richtig guten Eindruck als Shooter, das probier ich die Tage nochmal aus.

Koop-Shooter (neben Borderlands, das geht zu 4. in der Kampagne) könntest du mal *Scourge: Outbreak* probieren. Das hab ich mal für 7 € oder so im Steam geschossen und hat echt gut unterhalten.

Strategie (falls dir das irgendwas gibt): *Civ V* und *X-COM* aber bitte mit allen Erweiterungen, sonst sind sie etwas "flach" vom Anspruch her.
Mit erstklassigem "Mittendringefühl" und ordentlich Rums: *Warhammer 40: Dawn of War II* und Retribution. Das werf ich manchmal einfach nur so an, um dem Kugelhagel und metallischen Stimmen zu lauschen. (der wohl beste deutsche Sprecher liest die Missionstexte und Zwischensequenzen)

Oder ein Plattformer für zwischendurch: *Mark of the Ninja* (Stealth) oder *Shank* (1+2, im Stil von Strider).


----------



## Indiziert_Zero (17. Juli 2014)

Shona schrieb:


> Rollenspiele wäre dann wohl Witcher 1+2 und das kommende Witcher 3
> 
> Dann hätten wir Metro 2033 Redux das im August kommt (Neuauflage mit der Engine von Metro Last Light)
> 
> ...



Also ich muss dazu sagen ich hatten vorher immer ne Konsole und Batman mochte ich nicht so...ständig musste man sich kloppen und dabei immer nur vierecktaste drücken ab und zu auch mal dir kontertaste...dann hiess es ohhh Dreieck drücken.^^
Aber den look von Batman fand ich gut. 
Point and click muss ich mal ausprobieren Ist Aber glaube auch nichts so meins .

Witcher hab ich schon öfter von gehört das werd ich demnächst mal ausprobieren..


----------



## Indiziert_Zero (17. Juli 2014)

oldsql.Triso schrieb:


> Batman-Reihe
> Bioshock-Reihe
> Spec Ops the line
> Borderlands 1 und 2
> ...



Die kenn ich auch schon alle ..ausser amnesia und the witcher.
Ich dachte eher mehr an Horror survival Games..


----------



## azzih (17. Juli 2014)

Jo die *Witcher* Teile sind das beste an RPGs was die letzten Jahre so rauskam. *Bioshock Infinite* war noch ganz cool und *Dishonored* wenn du auf mehr so Schleichaction stehst.

Ein Vorposter hats schon geschrieben, aber die Spiele mit der längsten Langzeitmotivation waren für mich Strategiespiele: *Civ5* mit den DLCs und *Xcom* mit Addon.

Falls du noch ein paar Klassiker nicht gespielt hast würde ich dir *Vampire Bloodlines*, *Deus EX *und *System Shock 2* empfehlen. Auch heute noch Spiele mit besonderem Reiz und dank Grafikmods sehen die ganz okay aus.

Zuletzt hab ich mir *The Wolf Among Us* gekauft und fand das richtig gut. Allerdings mehr so spielbarer Film.


----------



## Nazzy (17. Juli 2014)

Survival Horror ? Dann schaue dir mal The Forest an, oder Outlast


----------



## Indiziert_Zero (17. Juli 2014)

Cinnayum schrieb:


> Metro find ich ziemliche Grütze. Aber jedem das Seine.
> 
> Viel gelobt wird Bioshock. Wobei der aktuelle Teil schon ziemlich DLC-verseucht ist. Den sollte man sich als GOTY-Edition holen, sonst fehlt die Hälfte.
> 
> ...




Geschmäcker sind eben immer verschieden 
Die meisten kenn ich auch schon alle ausser dota 2 was auch immer das Ist^^
Und lol..

Die anderen Wie scource ,Warhammer und mark of ninja guck ich mir mal an


----------

